# Mum finds snake head in frozen vegetables



## News Bot (Feb 23, 2010)

*Published On:* 23-Feb-10 04:17 PM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

A MOTHER of four found a snake head in a bag of frozen green beans while cooking for her family in Houston, Texas, MyFox Phoenix reported.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Justdriftnby (Feb 23, 2010)

Brings true meaning to Snake Beans


----------



## pixie (Feb 24, 2010)

wow... thats some FANTASTIC quality control....


----------



## pixie (Feb 24, 2010)

" I thought it was a rock because it was hard,” Jamison said."

Heh.. it was frozen.. of course it was hard....


----------



## CrpetLurvr97 (Feb 24, 2010)

No wonder kids dont like vaggies


----------



## jamesn48 (Feb 28, 2010)

They thought it was a snake head, and it turned out to be a frog head, they thought it was a rock when they bought it and thought it would attack them, I never knew rednecks were so stupid.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Feb 28, 2010)

its a load of crap, ok so the kid took video and pix .... where are they!


----------



## jessb (Feb 28, 2010)

CrpetLurvr97 said:


> No wonder kids dont like vaggies


 
What an unfortunate typo... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Andrais (Feb 28, 2010)

jessb said:


> What an unfortunate typo... :lol::lol::lol:


 
BAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!! omg i cant stop laughing!


----------

